# Some of my yard ready still more to go



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok been busting butt getting my yard ready but still have garage and dot room to get done. Ugggggggggggg time seems to be slipping away. Here is what Ive done so far.
2008 Oct Halloween pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket but yesterday I got my graveyard rocking skelly guard in place just no pics yet LOL. Hey Im getting there slowly!!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

First I was distracted by the fact that you guys are wearing shorts!

Love the bus stop scene, and really like the bride/groom scene. and the skeleton trick or treater with parents.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love your yard haunt - really well done!
I really love the "days till" tombstone counter!
Is your fence real? it sure looks real!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks, the fence isnt real. Just pvc , and yeah its been pretty warm here. Waiting for Mr Right is all about me LOL. Im still waiting for him. LOL Any takers out there heheheheh.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Getting there slowly? lol It looks fantastic so far.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking good WormyT....the yard too!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My favorite green witch!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Ghoul Friday said:


> First I was distracted by the fact that you guys are wearing shorts!.


lol GF... yeah, still totally short weather down here! (basically the 1 and only reason I don't live up in VT anymore... cold sucks - winter is rather mild down here compared to elsewhere.)

Looks Great wormy! Your yard lends it's self to haunting rather well.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks great! slowly? haha that was 1 day?
I love love love your house!


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

still warm here Wormy. And you look good in shorts. I'll let you haunt my yard if ya want.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ive never seen that lion fountain before. Did you make that? I love it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay and I have to ask. You use so many bluckies, how the hell do you get them to stand up straight? How do you get their arms and legs to NOT look like they have a mind of their own. Like in your wheelbarrel pictures.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Halloween and legs...yes!
oh and nice set up.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

wormyt said:


> thanks, the fence isnt real. Just pvc , and yeah its been pretty warm here. Waiting for Mr Right is all about me LOL. Im still waiting for him. LOL Any takers out there heheheheh.


*_sigh_*You're definitely a keeper, Wormy, but it just wouldn't work out... we'd end up murdering each other over control of the haunt design! Two alpha builders with no omega... an ugly, ugly scene.... 

Love the new fence! Hey, does anyone ask where Poop On a Stick went? That was sort of a trademark for you for a long time...

Looks great! Please do keep us posted... and have some pix of the big night!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Turtle, actually from working at Lowes...I got the fountain. I will not even tell you how much because if you ever seen the selling price then knew what i got it for...well it would make you sick. Everyone at Lowes knows of my haunt and this will be a first for them to see it as Ive only been with Lowes since march. Ive gotten the Witch, mummy, fountain...no wait two fountains...and this huge air blown cat from lowes. I always wait til i saw the last box sell, then they sold me the displays cheap. I work right there in the paint section so i am right by the front and always kept an eye out for the displays. Then again everyone there know I wanted them. They would watch me cross the parking lot and come inside to work for that day...and they would watch me enter the store and stop and stare at the halloween area to see whats new and whats left LOL. The other lil fountain i got was the lil pump thingy with the skelly sitting down in that halloween tub. 
Now REVENANT!!! about that POOP on the Stick....heheheheh wow looking back at that makes me laugh now. My kids sometimes bring that up after me set up the new fence LOL. 
Turtle go here...Pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket this will sorta show how I have one pvc pipe running up in one leg of my skellies. The other leg I just sorta pose as if walking. Now there arms...like the one in the wheelbarrow...I have his hands wired to the handles.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

See now you inspired me to get a job a Lowes Wormy. My husband has said many times that they should be paying me for as much time as Im in there. LOL. Thanks for answering all my questions.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Your yard is always one of my favorites.I love the mr and mrs skellys in half coffins.I want a set for my yard.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice job! And you have a beautiful house as well!

Ana


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks great so far, Wormy. 

I've been a lbit lax on setting up this year so I scheduled a couple of days off to set up. I wish I were as productive with my time as you are with yours...I just spend too much time second-guessing.

By the way, You appear too have loads of stuff. Where do you store it all in the off-season?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Lookin great Wormy!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking good! You've always got such a great setup the kids (and adults) must just love it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Once again, you set the bar very high for the rest of us. Inspiring as always.

Take heart Wormy... the right man will come along... Could you add a second bride on that bench... the second one to represent me in the mean time?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Too bad she can't put out her stuff in her tiger or her costume she wore at the races. I have a pic of her in it at Ironstock. She is my hero. When I grow up I am going to be just like her; expect for wearing the tiger costume. But I have already beat her on how many cameras I have. LOL

Oh, yes I was stalking her. It was fun. LOL. My ex told me to stop being a chicken and just talk to her. But I couldn't. Hard to just walk up the the goddess of everything Halloween and say hi. LOL


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I had to steal your picture of the skeleton "Waiting for mr Right". Too funny. Great set up. I have no idea how I'm going to set mine up the morning of Halloween. You guys are way ahead of me. Uuuugh!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great coffins with corpses and skeles with the clown. Great overall in fact.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a great set-up. I really like your horse! Very Nice!!!


----------

